# JFrame soll Modal sein!



## estartu (3. Aug 2006)

Hallo.

In meinem Programm wir durch einen klick auf
einen JButton ein weiteres JFrame geöffnet.

Man soll erst wieder zu dem ursprünglichen JFrame gelangen
wenn man in dem zweiten etwas erledigt hat.
Solange das nicht passiert ist soll man nicht in den ersten JFrame
zurück können.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage.
Kann ich den ersten JFrame Modal setzen. Finde nur informationen
wie das mit einem Dialog geht was mir aber nichts nützt.

estartu


----------



## foobar (3. Aug 2006)

```
myFrame.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Aug 2006)

Der neue JFrame wird dann aber nicht modal sein. Er liegt lediglich immer über allen anderen Fenstern.
Wenn man zu darunter liegenden Fenstern wechselt, können dort immer noch Eingaben etc. gemacht werden.

Aber hier wird eine Lösung vorgeschlagen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15773


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Aug 2006)

estartu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Finde nur informationen
> wie das mit einem Dialog geht was mir aber nichts nützt.



Und warum nicht? 

Du kannst mit einem Dialog so ziemlich alles modellieren was auch
mit einem JFrame machbar ist.

Falls du dein Formular z.B. sowohl modal als auch als eigenständiges
JFrame benötigst, kapsel einfach alles in ein eigenes JPanel und stopfe
dies wahlweise mal in ein JFrame und mal in ein JDialog.


----------



## estartu (4. Aug 2006)

Hallo.
Danke fuer die Tipps.

"Du kannst mit einem Dialog so ziemlich alles modellieren was auch
mit einem JFrame machbar ist. "

Ja das habe ich jetzt auch herausgefunden.
Ich habe bei meinem Frame anstatt von JFrame nun von JDialog
geerbt also "MeinFrame extends JDialog"

und schon gehts.

War viel einfacher als gedacht.

Trozdem Danke fuer die interesanten Tipps.

estartu


----------

